

Kwedit Gets Slammed On Colbert, But Raises $3.3 Million To Soften The Blow - chris123
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/03/kwedit-gets-slammed-on-colbert-but-raises-3-3-million-to-soften-the-blow

======
hartror
Being a virtual world publisher already dealing with Offerpal and the like
this certainly looks attractive. When you're not yet big enough to make it
worth getting a payment card in a store, credit cards and pay by phone are
your only alternative and are difficult to convert. This gives you a local
point of presence for users, I can see this one taking off bigger than the CPA
types.

Though they didn't sell me on Kwedit Promise, I'd need to see some deeper
explanation and hard figures on that before I go risking the virtual economy
on a promise.

------
patio11
I'm a little out of the loop in more ways than one, but isn't the entire meta-
shtick of the Colbert Report that everything he says is exactly the opposite
of what the audience and creative staff think? His character is a one-man out-
group, designed to be laughed at.

If he was praising their capitalist spirit as the second coming of Ronald
Reagan himself, perfect for the moral education of the next generation of
Republicans, then Kwedit would have reason to be worried.

------
chris123
No such things as bad publicity ("they" say).

Regarding the product/service, however, it's one of the most innovative
products/services recently launched, IMHO. Potentially explosive. Of course,
it's not necessarily <http://www.kwedit.com/> who will "own" the space, but
right now it seems their's to lose.

